# Paulo Dybala



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2014)

Paulo Dybala classe '93 italo-argentino, punta centrale de Palermo che può giocare anche come seconda punta e ala destra. Attualmente 6 gol e 2 assist in 13 presenze in seria A.
Valore di mercato di 6.5 milioni che probabilmente crescerà in modo esponenziale entro fine anno .


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## juventino (1 Dicembre 2014)

Secondo me è un giocatorino esaltato dalla mediocrità del campionato, come se ne vedono molti nella Serie A di questi anni.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me è un giocatorino esaltato dalla mediocrità del campionato, come se ne vedono molti nella Serie A di questi anni.



non sarà sicuramente un fenomeno ma secondo me diventerà veramente bravo..


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Dicembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Paulo Dybala classe '93 italo-argentino, punta centrale de Palermo che può giocare anche come seconda punta e ala destra. Attualmente 6 gol e 2 assist in 13 presenze in seria A.
> Valore di mercato di 6.5 milioni che probabilmente crescerà in modo esponenziale entro fine anno .



Con 6.5 mln Zampone non ti da manco mezzo cartellino....


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Con 6.5 mln Zampone non ti da manco mezzo cartellino....




lo so.. ho solo preso riferimento da Transfermarkt..


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Dicembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me è un giocatorino esaltato dalla mediocrità del campionato, come se ne vedono molti nella Serie A di questi anni.



esaltato dalla mediocrità del campionato sicuro, ma non è un giocatorino, per me deve migliorare molto a livello fisico se vuole diventare un grande, come tecnica è gia forte forte..


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me è un giocatorino esaltato dalla mediocrità del campionato, come se ne vedono molti nella Serie A di questi anni.



Hai ragione, ma è indubbio abbia delle grandi capacità, se le tirerà fuori tutte sarà sicuramente un giocatore anche da altissimi livelli


----------



## Sherlocked (1 Dicembre 2014)

Non credo possa diventare un fenomeno, sicuramente un giocatore dai grandi colpi si, considerate che il campionato di serie A fa sembrare Okaka un Drogba...


----------



## juventino (2 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma è indubbio abbia delle grandi capacità, se le tirerà fuori tutte sarà sicuramente un giocatore anche da altissimi livelli



10 anni fa uno come lui avrebbe goduto della stessa considerazione di un Santana qualsiasi, dai. Secondo me meglio di così non farà in futuro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Dicembre 2014)

Grande gol ieri sera anche se per me molto "fortunato" il tacco, quest'anno sta esplodendo, d'altronde quando è arrivato al Palermo c'erano grandi aspettative.


----------



## juventino (8 Dicembre 2014)

Sinceramente non cambierei opinione neanche se arrivasse a 20 gol. Per me resta un giocatorino, con scarsi margini di miglioramento (è già al suo apice imho), una buona tecnica e nulla più.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Dicembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Non credo possa diventare un fenomeno, sicuramente un giocatore dai grandi colpi si, considerate che il campionato di serie A fa sembrare Okaka un Drogba...


secondo me okaka è esaltato solo dai giornali, in campo non sembra affatto forte nè drogba

dybala invece è un talento vero, un 93' che sicuramente farà la sua strada


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Dicembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non cambierei opinione neanche se arrivasse a 20 gol. Per me resta un giocatorino, con scarsi margini di miglioramento (è già al suo apice imho), una buona tecnica e nulla più.


.


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Dicembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> secondo me okaka è esaltato solo dai giornali, in campo non sembra affatto forte nè drogba
> 
> dybala invece è un talento vero, un 93' che sicuramente farà la sua strada



Era un modo di dire: Okaka, in questo scempio di serie A, sembra un giocatore di calcio e pure forte: in realtà fa pena. Per questo dico Dybala è giovane, ha fatto bene per ora questi 3 mesi e basta, da qui a parlare al fenomeno ce ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti. Basta guardare Elsharaawy che, dopo 6 mesi spaziali, adesso è un giocatore normalissimo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Dicembre 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Era un modo di dire: Okaka, in questo scempio di serie A, sembra un giocatore di calcio e pure forte: in realtà fa pena. Per questo dico Dybala è giovane, ha fatto bene per ora questi 3 mesi e basta, da qui a parlare al fenomeno ce ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti. Basta guardare Elsharaawy che, dopo 6 mesi spaziali, adesso è un giocatore normalissimo.


no certo fenomeno no, però per me è abbastanza chiaro che ad oggi sia un gradino sopra gli altri. 
Se farà la fine di el shaarawy nn possiamo saperlo.
tra l'altro parlando in generale non trovo giusto dire che "magari l'anno prossimo fallirà" quando attualmente sta facendo benissimo, mentre l' el shaarawy di oggi da alcuni è stato ormai classificato come scarso/normale, come se quei 6 mesi non valessero più nulla. Questo per dire che un el shaarawy dovrebbe essere valutato in "media" tra quel periodo grandioso e quello normale di adesso


----------



## The Ripper (14 Dicembre 2014)

Al momento è un talento cristallino. Magari fa la fine di Zarate, Bojinov ecc... ma è davvero formidabile.


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Dicembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> no certo fenomeno no, però per me è abbastanza chiaro che ad oggi sia un gradino sopra gli altri.
> Se farà la fine di el shaarawy nn possiamo saperlo.
> tra l'altro parlando in generale non trovo giusto dire che "magari l'anno prossimo fallirà" quando attualmente sta facendo benissimo, mentre l' el shaarawy di oggi da alcuni è stato ormai classificato come scarso/normale, come se quei 6 mesi non valessero più nulla. Questo per dire che un el shaarawy dovrebbe essere valutato in "media" tra quel periodo grandioso e quello normale di adesso



6 mesi bene, 6 mesi male, un anno di nulla e fino ad oggi 6 mesi malissimo. Fai te la media. Un giocatore diventa "superiore" se abbina al talento la continuità. Se lo fai solo per un piccolissimo periodo allora non sei niente, se non un giocatore normale con pochi alti e molti bassi. Dybala è sopra agli altri perchè gli altri, in serie A, fanno schifo. In un campionato competitivo secondo me farebbe molta più fatica, anche se è indubbio che abbia talento ma non basta segnare 5-6 gol per urlare al fenomeno.


----------



## Dexter (18 Gennaio 2015)

Meno male che ha poco talento questo qua...mi sa che a Palermo dopo Cavani e Pastore han trovato altro cash fresco...


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Meno male che ha poco talento questo qua...mi sa che a Palermo dopo Cavani e Pastore han trovato altro cash fresco...



Però questo lo avevano pagato tanto... comunque la plusvalenza è cosa scontata


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Gennaio 2015)

Fortissimo. Ogni pallone che tocca è una giocata bellissima. Beato chi può permetterselo.


----------



## Dexter (18 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però questo lo avevano pagato tanto... comunque la plusvalenza è cosa scontata



Si una roba tipo 11-12 milioni, scommessa vinta però


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Gennaio 2015)

secondo Zamparini costa 40 mln di euri


----------



## Hammer (19 Gennaio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> secondo Zamparini costa 40 mln di euri



Se Bobbà "costa 90", non vedo perché no


----------



## gianluca1193 (19 Gennaio 2015)

Considerando le cifre di mercato, Dybala andrà via per 40 mln.


----------



## Torros (20 Gennaio 2015)

40 milioni sono un assurdità, con quella cifra ti compri Lacazette che è molto più forte di Dybala. e con molto meno di prendi Ntep che a me personalmente piace più dell'argentino. 
Griezmann è stato pagato 25 e Dybala lo mangia vivo. Con 40 milioni mi prendo Draxler non Dybala.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Febbraio 2015)

Mamma che giocatore... mamma che giocatore.
Sa fare TUTTO. Segna in tutti i modi. 
Veramento un colpaccio (l'ennesimo) del Palermo.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mamma che giocatore... mamma che giocatore.
> Sa fare TUTTO. Segna in tutti i modi.
> Veramento un colpaccio (l'ennesimo) del Palermo.



Incredibile, sa fare tutto. Un attaccante moderno coi controcog.
Il crestato con le sopracciglia rifatte imparasse. Anche se qui, oltre alla mentalità, c'è proprio una distanza siderale di tecnica.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2015)

sul fatto che non ha classe si può discutere, allora nemmeno tevez ha classe..


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Incredibile, sa fare tutto. Un attaccante moderno coi controcog.
> Il crestato con le sopracciglia rifatte imparasse. Anche se qui, oltre alla mentalità, c'è proprio una distanza siderale di tecnica.



C'entra nulla Elsha con Dybala. Aldilà della differenza tecnica, il palermitano è una punta, l'altro nun se capisce.


----------



## Frikez (1 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> C'entra nulla Elsha con Dybala. Aldilà della differenza tecnica, il palermitano è una punta, l'altro nun se capisce.



L'altro fa la pubblicità della Ringo


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> C'entra nulla Elsha con Dybala. Aldilà della differenza tecnica, il palermitano è una punta, l'altro nun se capisce.


Parliamo di giovani attaccanti in ogni caso.
Secondo me sta proprio lì il punto. Dybala a 21 ha trovato già la sua posizione ideale, inoltre l'ho visto giocare anche sull'esterno e ci gioca con grandissima disinvoltura.

El Shaarawy, appunto, non sa stare in campo. Se vuole essere un'ala, impari a farla, perché attualmente è tutto tranne che quello.


----------



## Hammer (1 Febbraio 2015)

Se Pogba vale 80 milioni, questo ne vale almeno 50


----------



## iceman. (1 Febbraio 2015)

Tornado dibala


----------



## The Ripper (1 Febbraio 2015)

farei follie per prenderlo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Febbraio 2015)

madonna è incontenibile, stato di forma pazzesco


----------



## The Ripper (1 Febbraio 2015)

Sarà anche un fuoco di paglia (secondo me no), ma alle volte mi ricorda Sheva quando prendeva palla


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Parliamo di giovani attaccanti in ogni caso.
> Secondo me sta proprio lì il punto. Dybala a 21 ha trovato già la sua posizione ideale, inoltre l'ho visto giocare anche sull'esterno e ci gioca con grandissima disinvoltura.
> 
> El Shaarawy, appunto, non sa stare in campo. Se vuole essere un'ala, impari a farla, perché attualmente è tutto tranne che quello.



Si, am perchè paragonarlo con Elsha. Cioè ora parlare di Stephan è facile, perchè è come sparare sulla Croce Rossa. Vediamolo in un altro contesto, con la mente libera. Che poi ripeto: uno è una punta e l'altro un'ala. Poi fare paragoni con uno che in questo momento sembra Messi è inutile.


----------



## juventino (2 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non cambierei opinione neanche se arrivasse a 20 gol. Per me resta un giocatorino, con scarsi margini di miglioramento (è già al suo apice imho), una buona tecnica e nulla più.



E continuo a non cambiare opinione. Vi ricordo che pure Iturbe (e prima di lui altri) sembrava un fenomeno l'anno scorso. Magari mi sbaglio eh, ma credo che ormai qualunque giocatore esploda nel nostro campionato vada preso con le pinze.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Febbraio 2015)

Questo sarebbe da prendere per costruire una squadra vera... Quanto è forte.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questo sarebbe da prendere per costruire una squadra vera... Quanto è forte.



Quoto. Il problema è che vale quanto 5-6 campagne acquisti del Milan. La vedo difficile....


----------



## Frikez (14 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quoto. Il problema è che vale quanto 5-6 campagne acquisti del Milan. La vedo difficile....



Quello da prendere del Palermo è Vazquez tsè


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quello da prendere del Palermo è Vazquez tsè



Dybala è una forza della natura. Un vero craque, anche se Vazquez mi andrebbe bene lo stesso......


----------



## Frikez (14 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dybala è una forza della natura. Un vero craque, anche se Vazquez mi andrebbe bene lo stesso......



Era pure in scadenza fino ad un paio di settimane fa ma il condor ha pensato bene di non fare un altro sgarbo dopo Munoz.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Era pure in scadenza fino ad un paio di settimane fa ma il condor ha pensato bene di non fare un altro sgarbo dopo Munoz.



Il Condor fa sempre la differenza....


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Febbraio 2015)

Oggi partita mostruosa di Dybala.Mamma mia questo è forte forte.Ho visto pure che è stato citato Iturbe,che io ancora non darei per flop.Darei ancora tempo a Manuel,però ho notato una cosa: Dybala tenicamente è 100 volte più forte di Iturbe,sa giocare nello stretto,fa cose che Iturbe non ha mai fatto.Non è un contropiedista come lo è Iturbe.

Aggiungo che anche Vazques è molto forte.E infine dico che vedere giocare il Palermo è 1000 volte più bello che veder giocare il Milan.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Febbraio 2015)

Semplicemente mostruoso, nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quoto. Il problema è che vale quanto 5-6 campagne acquisti del Milan. La vedo difficile....


In questo momento vale anche come una ventina di campagne acquisti, considerato ciò che spendiamo. Certo che sarebbero questi i giovani da prendere. Non certo i cessi che prendiamo noi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quello da prendere del Palermo è Vazquez tsè


Sarebbero da prendere entrambi.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (15 Febbraio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> E continuo a non cambiare opinione. Vi ricordo che pure Iturbe (e prima di lui altri) sembrava un fenomeno l'anno scorso. Magari mi sbaglio eh, ma credo che ormai qualunque giocatore esploda nel nostro campionato vada preso con le pinze.


Ma cosa stai dicendo? Posto che iturbe dopo un periodo di adattamento stava trovando continuita', credo che dybala possa affermarsi ai piu' alti livelli


----------



## juventino (16 Febbraio 2015)

Mah io veramente non riesco a capire tutto questo entusiasmo per Dybala.


----------



## juventino (7 Maggio 2015)

Le ultime prestazioni stanno dando ragione a me e a tutti gli altri scettici su di lui. Giocatore che può valere si e no una quindicina di milioni.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Le ultime prestazioni stanno dando ragione a me e a tutti gli altri scettici su di lui. Giocatore che può valere si e no una quindicina di milioni.



Se vabbè. Ha 21 anni, 13 gol e 10 assist, giocate mostruose, non segna per qualche giornata ed è un mediocre? Allora uno come Zaza cos'è? Nemmeno un calciatore, ma un piastrellista.

Dybala a 21 anni si è caricato una squadra neopromossa sulle spalle e l'ha praticamente portata alla salvezza.

Cavani, un altro che viene dal Palermo, alla prima stagione in A fece 5 gol. Le altre due a seguire 13 gol a stagione, come Dybala ma senza assist.
Dybala ha numeri mostruosi, non scherziamo


----------



## juventino (7 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se vabbè. Ha 21 anni, 13 gol e 10 assist, giocate mostruose, non segna per qualche giornata ed è un mediocre? Allora uno come Zaza cos'è? Nemmeno un calciatore, ma un piastrellista.
> 
> Dybala a 21 anni si è caricato una squadra neopromossa sulle spalle e l'ha praticamente portata alla salvezza.
> 
> ...



Di sicuro ha ottime potenzialità, ma i 40 milioni sparati da Zamparini sono follia pura. Persino Cavani fu preso dal Napoli a costi relativamente contenuti (17 milioni mi pare). Inoltre Dybala non è al suo primo anno, ma al terzo.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Di sicuro ha ottime potenzialità, ma i 40 milioni sparati da Zamparini sono follia pura. Persino Cavani fu preso dal Napoli a costi relativamente contenuti (17 milioni mi pare). Inoltre Dybala non è al suo primo anno, ma al terzo.



Cavani che usciva dal Palermo per andare al Napoli era un ottimo giocatore ma non il bomber ammirato al San Paolo.
Mi ricordo benissimo come anche sul vecchio forum non piacesse a molti. Io già lo adoravo.
Dybala a me ricorda nelle movenze grandi giocatori. ha personalità...
Se dobbiamo ripartire dobbiamo farlo da giocatori come lui o da campioni assoluti ma che abbiano ancora fame.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2015)

Il punto è semplice: Dybala ha fatto vedere grandi cose ma per parlare di un campione, ovviamente, c'è bisogna di costanza, continuità, adesso come puoi provare che Dybala sia un grande calciatore se non gli dai una chance? Il discorso è questo, bisogna dargli una chance, se la saprà cogliere bene, altrimenti si sarà rivelato un bluff. 
Ciò nonostante sono questi gli affari da fare, certamente non i Poli, i Traoré e i Menez che sono "scommesse" perse in partenza.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Maggio 2015)

Questo diventerà un grande giocatore, chi parla di Iturbe si sbaglia, il giocatore della Roma gli allaccia gli scarpini a Dybala. Nel Verona è stato più discontinuo e soprattutto ha meno colpi del palermitano, anche se per quanto ha fatto vedere può diventare un ottimo giocatore ma non come Dybala, che al contrario ha dimostrato di potersi trascinare una squadra come il Palermo che alla vigilia del campionato veniva data per retrocessa, ed ha colpi e velocità da attaccante moderno, infatti anche quando non segna è molto prezioso per la squadra tant'è che quasi alla fine della stagione è uno dei 5 giocatori in Europa che sono rispettivamente in doppia cifra sia di gol che di assist, e scusate se è poco per un 22enne


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Maggio 2015)

Investirei su di lui immediatamente. Per me bisogna investire su gente come lui e Felipe Anderson, affiancando loro calciatori affermati che possano fare da chioccia. Una volta avevamo i Maldini, gli Shevchenko, i Seedorf. Oggi chi può svolgere quel ruolo? Bonera, Montolivo? Non c'è un solo giocatore da cui prendere esempio, a parte Diego Lopez. Questa è la verità. Serve anche qualche campione affermato.


----------



## Frikez (8 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sarebbero da prendere entrambi.



Facciamo un mutuo  Comunque ora Iturbe per la maggior parte degli utenti è diventato una pippa, vediamo se il prossimo anno continuerà con quest'andazzo.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Maggio 2015)

Piccolo OT: state quasi tutti bollando Iturbe come un bidonazzo qualunque, un bluff. Per me è un grosso azzardo, Iturbe ha grandissime qualità e le dimostrerà anche in una grande piazza (che sia Roma o altro).

Dybala non può ancora essere definito un campione, ma ha talento e chi ha soldi sicuramente fa bene a puntarli su un giovane con quelle qualità. Non so se sarà mai un super goleador, per ora non lo è stato ma potrebbe diventarlo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Maggio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT: state quasi tutti bollando Iturbe come un bidonazzo qualunque, un bluff. Per me è un grosso azzardo, Iturbe ha grandissime qualità e le dimostrerà anche in una grande piazza (che sia Roma o altro).
> 
> Dybala non può ancora essere definito un campione, ma ha talento e chi ha soldi sicuramente fa bene a puntarli su un giovane con quelle qualità. Non so se sarà mai un super goleador, per ora non lo è stato ma potrebbe diventarlo.




Finalmente qualcuno che lo dice, c'è mancato tanto così che ingranasse quest'anno, poi s'è rotto.


Chi lo piglia fa un affare


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno che lo dice, c'è mancato tanto così che ingranasse quest'anno, poi s'è rotto.
> 
> 
> Chi lo piglia fa un affare



Riapro l'off, di occasioni ne ha avute tante nonostante gli infortuni. E' vero che gli scarsi sono altri però in campo fa sempre poco, non si nota mai.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Maggio 2015)

Continuando con l'off topic. Iturbe lo prenderei domani mattina. Facile bollare i giocatori scarsi dopo un anno sbagliato(da tutta la squadra tra l'altro)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Facciamo un mutuo  Comunque ora Iturbe per la maggior parte degli utenti è diventato una pippa, vediamo se il prossimo anno continuerà con quest'andazzo.


Infatti, anche su Iturbe ci andrei cauto a bollarlo come scarsone. Poi quest'anno nella Roma qualcosa non ha girato per il verso giusto, evidentemente ci sono dei problemi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Maggio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT: state quasi tutti bollando Iturbe come un bidonazzo qualunque, un bluff. Per me è un grosso azzardo, Iturbe ha grandissime qualità e le dimostrerà anche in una grande piazza (che sia Roma o altro).
> 
> Dybala non può ancora essere definito un campione, ma ha talento e chi ha soldi sicuramente fa bene a puntarli su un giovane con quelle qualità. Non so se sarà mai un super goleador, per ora non lo è stato ma potrebbe diventarlo.


Vero. Al momento non si è rivelato particolarmente freddo davanti al portiere ma attenzione: quanti gol del Palermo sono nati dai suoi piedi? Tanti. Io uno così in rosa voglio averlo, è uno che con una giocata può decidere un match. E su Iturbe se la Roma lo dovesse mettere sul mercato la scommessa la farei eccome.


----------



## juventino (13 Giugno 2015)

Non ha manco giocato un minuto, ma personalmente già lo trovo indigesto. Da come ci stiamo muovendo è evidente che i nostri dirigenti siamo straconvinti su di lui. Io spero di sbagliarmi, ma a me sembra che spendere 32 milioni (quindi la maggior parte del budget) per lui, con Tevez che sapevano potesse andar via da un momento all'altro, sia stata una vaccata cje condizionerà il nostro mercato pesantemente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non ha manco giocato un minuto, ma personalmente già lo trovo indigesto. Da come ci stiamo muovendo è evidente che i nostri dirigenti siamo straconvinti su di lui. Io spero di sbagliarmi, ma a me sembra che spendere 32 milioni (quindi la maggior parte del budget) per lui, con Tevez che sapevano potesse andar via da un momento all'altro, sia stata una vaccata cje condizionerà il nostro mercato pesantemente.


Secondo me invece è una mossa coraggiosa ma non troppo, fortissimo e giovane, giusto puntare su di lui per il post-Tevez


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2015)

Presentato ieri ufficialmente dalla Juventus.


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2015)

Sembrava molto emozionato. Continuo a pensare che sia costato troppo, spero mi smentisca.


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Sudava male il ragazzo ed era anche molto nervoso secondo me sente molto il peso della responsabilità della valutazione e di essere l'erede di Tevez non è poco.


----------



## Sanchez (15 Luglio 2015)

Diventerà un giocatore devastante


----------



## Mou (15 Luglio 2015)

Forza Paulo. Lui e Morata sono il nostro futuro davanti.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sembrava molto emozionato. Continuo a pensare che sia costato troppo, spero mi smentisca.



La Juve ogni acquisto che fà dal 2013 in poi si rivela sempre azzeccato , lui non farà eccezione


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

Continua a non esaltarmi. L'unico acquisto della Juventus che non condivido. Con 40 mln prendevi il trequartista già pronto e funzionale. Gli stessi 40 mln che ora stai estrapolando da Vidal per prendere quel maledetto 10.


----------



## juventino (27 Luglio 2015)

Ti odio. Si, da oggi ufficialmente ti odio perché i 40 milioni buttati per te hanno compromesso il nostro mercato.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ti odio. Si, da oggi ufficialmente ti odio perché i 40 milioni buttati per te hanno compromesso il nostro mercato.



Eh la madonna stai calmo, che ha fatto per starti così antipatico. [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]


----------



## juventino (27 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Eh la madonna stai calmo, che ha fatto per starti così antipatico. [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]



È un giocatore che NON VOLEVO e che di fatto ha già bruciato tutto il nostro budget. Ci metto la mano sul fuoco: sarà un Amauri 2.0. E lo abbiamo valutato più del doppio di Draxler, cavolo, mi viene da piangere e smadonnare al solo pensarci.


----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> È un giocatore che NON VOLEVO e che di fatto ha già bruciato tutto il nostro budget. Ci metto la mano sul fuoco: sarà un Amauri 2.0. E lo abbiamo valutato più del doppio di Draxler, cavolo, mi viene da piangere e smadonnare al solo pensarci.



Si vabbhe Amauri2.0.  
Stai tranquillo, farà come Tevez, te lo ricordi , all' inizio non era decisivo, poi si è arrabbiato, e ha spaccato tutto e tutti. 
Dybala ci vorrà più tempo, peró esploderà e ne varrà la pena la spesa fatta, purtroppo  [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]


----------



## juventino (28 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Si vabbhe Amauri2.0.
> Stai tranquillo, farà come Tevez, te lo ricordi , all' inizio non era decisivo, poi si è arrabbiato, e ha spaccato tutto e tutti.
> Dybala ci vorrà più tempo, peró esploderà e ne varrà la pena la spesa fatta, purtroppo  [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]



Se mi dicessero "se regali Dybala ad una a scelta tra Roma, Inter e Milan arriva Draxler" lo farei subito. No, non sto scherzando.


----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se mi dicessero "se regali Dybala ad una a scelta tra Roma, Inter e Milan arriva Draxler" lo farei subito. No, non sto scherzando.



Dopo Iturbe , anche se io gli do ancora tempo, non voglio rischiare ancora


----------



## juventino (28 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dopo Iturbe , anche se io gli do ancora tempo, non voglio rischiare ancora



E allora lo vedi che non ci credi manco te su di lui 
So che il giocatore è molto apprezzato da molti qui sul forum. Io vi dico solo una cosa: quando sarà palese il pacco che ci ha rifilato il Palermo vi farete GRANDI risate.


----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> E allora lo vedi che non ci credi manco te su di lui
> So che il giocatore è molto apprezzato da molti qui sul forum. Io vi dico solo una cosa: quando sarà palese il pacco che ci ha rifilato il Palermo vi farete GRANDI risate.


Ma che grandi risate , qui sarà un grande pianto per tutti i tifosi delle altre squadre all'ennesima operazione geniale di Marotta e Paratici, altro che


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> E allora lo vedi che non ci credi manco te su di lui
> So che il giocatore è molto apprezzato da molti qui sul forum. Io vi dico solo una cosa: quando sarà palese il pacco che ci ha rifilato il Palermo vi farete GRANDI risate.


Non sono sicuro che sia un grande bomber, ma di sicuro è uno che davanti crea occasioni e il suo peso si farà sentire. A segnare ci penserà Morata. Prevedo un Morata capocannoniere la prossima stagione.


----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Luglio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non sono sicuro che sia un grande bomber, ma di sicuro è uno che davanti crea occasioni e il suo peso si farà sentire. A segnare ci penserà Morata. Prevedo un Morata capocannoniere la prossima stagione.



Esatto , e poi lui è quello che l'anno scorso disse che a parte Morata, le altre operazioni di mercato della Juve erano tutte sbagliate, fai un pò te.


----------



## Renegade (28 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] ha ragionissima. Con 40 mln prendi calciatori Top e già affermati. Non li avrei mai spesi per lui.


----------



## juventino (2 Agosto 2015)

Non potevi fare la solita stagionetta mediocre l'anno scorso, eh? No, dovevi fare una stagione giusto un pelino sopra la media e far venire il pollo di turno (Marmotta) a sborsare 40 milioni per un cesso come te! 
Ti odio ogni giorno di più.


----------



## juventino (25 Settembre 2015)

40 milioni per non riuscire manco a convincere il mister a partire titolare...che affarone...


----------



## Mou (25 Settembre 2015)

Per una volta non condivido il pensiero di [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]. Dybala è ad oggi il cannoniere della Juventus, non partendo praticamente mai da titolare. Ok, i numeri contano poco, ma secondo me ha dimostrato che i colpi li ha... Inserirsi in questa Juventus in costruzione é davvero complicato, per tutti. Guardando solo questo inizio di stagione, Pogba sarebbe un dribblomane fumoso e irritante, per dire.
Aspettiamo, le colpe per i 5 punti in 5 giornate non sono certo di Dybala.


----------



## Albijol (25 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> 40 milioni per non riuscire manco a convincere il mister a partire titolare...che affarone...



O magari l'allenatore è una capra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> 40 milioni per non riuscire manco a convincere il mister a partire titolare...che affarone...


Su questo non sono d'accordo, piuttosto vorrei capire Allegri che problemi abbia con l'argentino, perché non si spiegano tutte queste esclusioni.


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Su questo non sono d'accordo, piuttosto vorrei capire Allegri che problemi abbia con l'argentino, perché non si spiegano tutte queste esclusioni.



Io non sono cosi stupito per dire, a me Dybala non ha mai entusiasmato.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Settembre 2015)

A mio parere Dybala farà grandi cose alla Juve.

Allegri lo sta gestendo come meglio crede, e in un momento difficile come questo lo protegge.

L'anno scorso con Morata ha fatto un grande lavoro, fossi nei tifosi juventini darei fiducia a Max (e a Dybala).


----------



## juventino (25 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Per una volta non condivido il pensiero di [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]. Dybala è ad oggi il cannoniere della Juventus, non partendo praticamente mai da titolare. Ok, i numeri contano poco, ma secondo me ha dimostrato che i colpi li ha... Inserirsi in questa Juventus in costruzione é davvero complicato, per tutti. Guardando solo questo inizio di stagione, Pogba sarebbe un dribblomane fumoso e irritante, per dire.
> Aspettiamo, le colpe per i 5 punti in 5 giornate non sono certo di Dybala.



Io capisco che può sembrare esagerato prendersela con lui, ma il problema è sempre quello, o meglio dire ci sarebbero 40 milioni di problemi...mi dispiace, ma con 40 milioni investiti in ben altro stavamo a parlare di una Juve pronta a dare l'assalto in coppa e invece ci troviamo un giovinetto che non ha mai dimostrato nulla e che non si sa per qual motivo sta in panchina. La cruda realtà è questa.


----------



## Mou (25 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io capisco che può sembrare esagerato prendersela con lui, ma il problema è sempre quello, o meglio dire ci sarebbero 40 milioni di problemi...mi dispiace, ma con 40 milioni investiti in ben altro stavamo a parlare di una Juve pronta a dare l'assalto in coppa e invece ci troviamo un giovinetto che non ha mai dimostrato nulla e che non si sa per qual motivo sta in panchina. La cruda realtà è questa.



La sua gestione mi ricorda quella di Morata l'anno scorso, oggetto misterioso fino a gennaio e poi... Aspettiamo e vediamo, in questo momento gli unici che si salvano in rosa sono Cuadrado e Buffon.


----------



## 2515 (25 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> La sua gestione mi ricorda quella di Morata l'anno scorso, oggetto misterioso fino a gennaio e poi... Aspettiamo e vediamo, in questo momento gli unici che si salvano in rosa sono Cuadrado e Buffon.



Può tranquillamente essere, il problema è che per quanto è stato pagato e chi ha dovuto sostituire non era una cifra da "attendista", quei soldi si spendono per un potenziale top mondiale o per uno fortissimo e già pronto.

Il City con 5 milioni in più prese Aguero.


----------



## Mou (25 Settembre 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Può tranquillamente essere, il problema è che per quanto è stato pagato e chi ha dovuto sostituire non era una cifra da "attendista", quei soldi si spendono per un potenziale top mondiale o per uno fortissimo e già pronto.
> 
> Il City con 5 milioni in più prese Aguero.



La cifra non è da "attendista", ma la società (e Allegri) su Dybala sono sempre andati cauti con le dichiarazioni. È stato preso per sostituire Tevez domani, non oggi: aspettarsi lo stesso rendimento dell'Apache è da illusi.
Si potevano Cavani, il primo Aguero... Tutto molto bello, ma lo stipendio?


----------



## Albijol (25 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io capisco che può sembrare esagerato prendersela con lui, ma il problema è sempre quello, o meglio dire ci sarebbero 40 milioni di problemi...



due partite giocate da titolare, due gol: io direi che il problema è Allegri più di Dybala


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2015)

Dybala è fortissimo, ma deve imparare a:
-gestirsi
-allenarsi
Allegri non lo lascia fuori perché si fa un fiasco di vino al giorno...


----------



## prebozzio (25 Settembre 2015)

Secondo me il discorso dei 40 milioni parte da una premessa sbagliata: i grandissimi giocatori hanno dimostrato di non essere interessati a venire in Italia. La Juve non avrebbe preso né Draxler né de Bruyne né Gotze, tanto per fare degli esempi.
E' riuscita a prendere Mandzukic, sì, ma insomma, non si tratta di un top player.

Dybala vale quei soldi? Ora forse no, ma potenzialmente sì.
La Juve ha la forza per potersi permettere il rischio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non sono cosi stupito per dire, a me Dybala non ha mai entusiasmato.


Va bene, però va fatto giocare anche perché davanti non ha Lweandoski e Aguero.


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Settembre 2015)

Non scherziamo ragazzi. Dybala è fortissimo. Lo è già ora e lo sarà ancor di più in futuro. Iniziamo col dire che la Juve ha speso 32mln e non 40. 8 sono di bonus. 

Cosi come il Milan ne ha spesi 25 per Romagnoli e non 30. 

Paulo è forte e pure tanto. Tecnica cristallina e un sinistro fatato. Dai ragazzi, non prendiamoci in giro la partita col Frosinone l'ha cambiata Dybala col suo ingresso. Non mia nonna. 
Ad oggi, nella Juve attuale è uno dei migliori per rendimento. Inutile aggiungere altro.

Allegri lo sta gestendo come meglio crede, ma mettergli davanti persino Zaza (che come riserva mi piace) è assurdo e insensato.


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2015)

Dybala lo trovo uno straordinario contropiedista, molto meno un giocatore da grande squadra che quasi sempre deve scardinare organizzazioni avversarie. Fatico a vederlo rendere al top in una big. Ovviamente è ancora giovane e chissà, magari mi smentisce.


----------



## Serginho (26 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non sono cosi stupito per dire, a me Dybala non ha mai entusiasmato.



D'accordo con te


----------



## juventino (27 Settembre 2015)

Il peggior acquisto della storia della Juventus.


----------



## O Animal (27 Settembre 2015)

Non capisco perché lo state distruggendo... Per il momento è il migliore nella rosa juventina... Date un occhio ai numeri del prossimo pallone d'oro invece...


----------



## juventino (4 Novembre 2015)

Un giocatore da Palermo, massimo Fiorentina. Potrà avere una tecnica sopraffina, potrà avere una buona visione di gioco, ma in una grande squadra devi incidere, fare quel qualcosa in più. Ad oggi persino Giovinco ha fatto nettamente meglio di lui.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Un giocatore da Palermo, massimo Fiorentina. Potrà avere una tecnica sopraffina, potrà avere una buona visione di gioco, ma in una grande squadra devi incidere, fare quel qualcosa in più. Ad oggi persino Giovinco ha fatto nettamente meglio di lui.



non sono d'accordo


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Un giocatore da Palermo, massimo Fiorentina. Potrà avere una tecnica sopraffina, potrà avere una buona visione di gioco, ma in una grande squadra devi incidere, fare quel qualcosa in più. Ad oggi persino Giovinco ha fatto nettamente meglio di lui.



E insomma?

Quanto ve lo invidio..


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E insomma?
> 
> Quanto ve lo invidio..



Ma che dici ? Ma se è peggio di Joeminchio ?!


----------



## Hammer (4 Dicembre 2015)

Inizia il processo di beatificazione in stile Bobbà. I "giornalisti" Mediaset lo stanno etichettando come fenomeno assoluto.


----------



## Mou (4 Dicembre 2015)

I peggiori nei suoi confronti sono stati i tifosi della Juventus, che quest'anno hanno tirato fuori la propria anima viziata e capricciosa. Intanto il nuovo Giovinco continua a crescere...


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> I peggiori nei suoi confronti sono stati i tifosi della Juventus, che quest'anno hanno tirato fuori la propria anima viziata e capricciosa. Intanto il nuovo Giovinco continua a crescere...



Purtroppo per gran parte dei giocatori che giocano nel campionato italiano va di moda dire 'giocatorino' e cacchiate simili.


----------



## juventino (4 Dicembre 2015)

Oggettivamente parlando 40 milioni per un giocatore proveniente dal campionato italiano erano e restano tanti e lo scetticismo nei suoi confronti ci stava tutto. Ho esagerato? Sicuramente e sono contento che finora mi stia smentendo, ma la prossima volta una cifra del genere cerchiamo di spenderla su qualcosa di più "sicuro".


----------



## Mou (4 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Oggettivamente parlando 40 milioni per un giocatore proveniente dal campionato italiano erano e restano tanti e lo scetticismo nei suoi confronti ci stava tutto. Ho esagerato? Sicuramente e sono contento che finora mi stia smentendo, ma la prossima volta una cifra del genere cerchiamo di spenderla su qualcosa di più "sicuro".



sinceramente non pensavo a te, ho letto ben di peggio altrove, ai limiti del dileggio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Sublime per gli occhi


----------



## juventino (4 Dicembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> sinceramente non pensavo a te, ho letto ben di peggio altrove, ai limiti del dileggio.



Addirittura peggio di quello che ho scritto nei mesi scorsi? E che volevano fare? Organizzare un attentato ai suoi danni?


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Dicembre 2015)

Si vedeva lontano un miglio l'anno scorso che aveva i colpi del campione


----------



## Mou (5 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Addirittura peggio di quello che ho scritto nei mesi scorsi? E che volevano fare? Organizzare un attentato ai suoi danni?



Ti dico solo che era considerato < Giovinco.


----------



## Marco23 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Grandissimo talento


----------



## prebozzio (5 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> A mio parere Dybala farà grandi cose alla Juve.
> 
> Allegri lo sta gestendo come meglio crede, e in un momento difficile come questo lo protegge.
> 
> L'anno scorso con Morata ha fatto un grande lavoro, fossi nei tifosi juventini darei fiducia a Max (e a Dybala).



Bravo Allegri! A fine settembre dicevo questo, e in due mesi ha trasformato Dybala nel leader della Juventus.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Un vero cesso.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

Amo questo giocatore.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2015)

I mezzi li ha, e ne ha tanti. Dipende tutto da lui.


----------



## Jino (13 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> I mezzi li ha, e ne ha tanti. Dipende tutto da lui.



Concordo, come sempre a determinare le cose è la testa, se continuerà ad avere la giusta motivazione e voglia di diventare un top lo diventerà.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Dicembre 2015)

Se in futuro dovesse andare in un top club europeo, può tranquillamente ambire al pallone d'oro. Lui e neymar saranno i prossimi alieni del calcio, quando messi e cr7 appenderanno gli scarpini al chiodo.


----------



## Albijol (14 Dicembre 2015)

Mi verrebbe voglia di linkare tutte le critiche fatte dagli juventini su questo forum (ma anche su altri) ad inizio stagione sul "nuovo Giovinco"...con una persona ci ho pure discusso, ma a Natale siamo tutti più buoni e quindi vi salvate.


----------



## Lo Gnu (14 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo per gran parte dei giocatori che giocano nel campionato italiano va di moda dire 'giocatorino' e cacchiate simili.



Quotone.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Dicembre 2015)

E' forte e soprattutto gioca in una squadra forte.


----------



## Proevo89 (25 Dicembre 2015)

il nuovo giovinco, giocatorino, faccia da bambino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Dicembre 2015)

Dopo soltanto mezza stagione al Palermo ero scettico, ma vedendo anche in bianconero i numeri e le prestazioni mi sto convincendo sempre di più del fatto che Dybala sia veramente veramente forte. Prevedo un grande futuro per lui.


----------



## S.1899 (25 Dicembre 2015)

un'uomo di gusto


----------



## koti (17 Gennaio 2016)

Che talento pazzesco.
Le qualità si vedevano anche a Palermo ma francamente non mi aspettavo fosse questo fenomeno. A soli 22 anni è già una roba mostruosa, in campionato è devastante quanto lo era Tevez nel pieno della carriera. 
Per la consacrazione a livello internazionale dovrà riuscire a fare il fenomeno anche in Europa.


----------



## Torros (17 Gennaio 2016)

forte forte, poco da dire.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> forte forte, poco da dire.


Aspetto che si consolidi ancora un po' quest'opinione per vederti affannare nello smontarla


----------



## Torros (12 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Aspetto che si consolidi ancora un po' quest'opinione per vederti affannare nello smontarla



Certo se viene pompato in questo modo dai media pro rube. Per me è forte, ma chi lo paragona a Neymar(e sapete quanto io critichi Neymar) non ha idea di cosa dice. Adesso come adesso sta sui livelli di insigne, ne deve mangiare di pagnotte anche solo per raggiungere il livello di un James, Griezmann, Hazard etc. Nuovo Messi nemmeno se si fa un trapianto di piede, una previsione più ottimistica sarebbe per lui arrivare ai livelli di Aguero. Ai media pro-rube basta poco, spacciano anche Sturaro come fenomeno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Certo se viene pompato in questo modo dai media pro rube. Per me è forte, ma chi lo paragona a Neymar(e sapete quanto io critichi Neymar) non ha idea di cosa dice. Adesso come adesso sta sui livelli di insigne, ne deve mangiare di pagnotte anche solo per raggiungere il livello di un James, Griezmann, Hazard etc. Nuovo Messi nemmeno se si fa un trapianto di piede, una previsione più ottimistica sarebbe per lui arrivare ai livelli di Aguero. Ai media pro-rube basta poco, spacciano anche Sturaro come fenomeno


Ah certo, su questo sono d'accordo. Il massimo a cui può aspirare Dybala è Tevez/Aguero(hai detto poco), ma ne deve mangiare di erba prima di arrivare a quei livelli. Ogni paragone con Messi, invece, è stupido per definizione, perché Messi è uno dei migliori giocatori di sempre.


----------



## Snake (12 Febbraio 2016)

può ambire ad essere la versione scarsa di Messi, che non è poco


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Febbraio 2016)

Ha 22 anni, a 25 sarà nei primi tre al mondo. E se dovesse andare in una big europea (Barça, Bayern, Real su tutte) potrebbe ambire al pallone d'oro. Aguero? tevez? tra due anni sarà nettamente più forte se mantiene questa costanza.


----------



## Torros (12 Febbraio 2016)

Aguero il prossimo anno se sta bene fisicamente, farà sfracelli con Guardiola.
Purtroppo ha sempre avuto problemi fisici.


----------

